# explain your avatar



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

explain what it is , and why did you pick it?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

It's a dog and i picked it because it had eye brows


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Billy the ventriloquist doll from the movie Dead Silence, it is cool movie.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hot white guy


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

It's a picture of me, because that's what I look like sometimes. I'm an alien I can change forms.


----------



## Kenway Twitty (Mar 25, 2015)

I can literally quote myself from the other threat for this



Kenway Twitty said:


> Kenway from Assassin's Creed and Conway Twitty the Country star
> That makes Kenway Twitty
> get it
> it explains my avatar too.
> I know, I am ****ing hi-lar-ious thank you


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aromatic_L-amino_acid_decarboxylase

because it looks cool (almost like a work of art) and is responsible for making serotonin and dopamine


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm trying to show that the grim reaper can be a fun guy he's just doing his job like a repo man or something its nothing personal


----------



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

I explain it in my signature but it's Amy Lee from Evanescence, which is my favorite band. I picked it because I didn't want to use a picture of myself and I felt a bit ambivalent about choosing a cartoon or anime character like I might usually do. Plus, most of my ideas were of images that I've used for other things online and I didn't want anyone to see it and maybe make that connection, I don't know.



CWe said:


> It's a dog and i picked it because it had eye brows


Haha. Love it!


----------



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Hot white guy


I've seen you around and noticed that you've told people it isn't a picture of you, and I've wondered where you actually got the picture from lol Is it of someone you know or just a random photo you found online or what?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You should change it to a hot white guy, according to sas females only like hot white guys xD


mmm females  I've never really tried, I might try if I had a "wingman"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You're on your own on that one lol


The reaper is here to stay :yay


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

It'sa me! Posterized, blueified and transparitized. :lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's a picture of me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Where I wish I was, off at sea away from people. Taking it nice and easy, having a bit of adventure, and just enjoying life.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

1. Wanted an avatar
2. Used avatar
3. Liked avatar
4. Kept avatar
5. Never changed avatar


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Darkness Evanescent said:


> I've seen you around and noticed that you've told people it isn't a picture of you, and I've wondered where you actually got the picture from lol Is it of someone you know or just a random photo you found online or what?


google image: hot guy


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a band logo.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

its me, in a santa hat, because swag


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

My favorite superhero with his rad, eco-friendly posse.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Blobfish

Why?

I thought it would be a good representative for SAS.


----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine seems pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mine is Guts from Berserk. I liked this pic because he seems lost in thoughts like i am most of the time.



Persephone The Dread said:


>


For some reason i thought it was Squall Leonhart lol. Maybe i do need an eye check.



SD92 said:


> It's a picture of me.


Not trying to offend you at all. But you look stoned/drunk as heck lol. Nothing wrong with that of course. It's just funny.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not trying to offend you at all. But you look stoned/drunk as heck lol. Nothing wrong with that of course. It's just funny.


He's just english. They have a tendency to have a dopey over-worked look in their eyes. Idk why


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

famous k pop star that looks a lot like me to some extent (or at least how i wanna look like).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cronos said:


> My favorite superhero with his rad, eco-friendly posse.


I so used to watch that show as a kid, lol...:yes


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Is in memory of sas chat that was taken from us just about a week ago.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

it's a moogle..... And i'm probably going to change it soonish.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scrub-Zero said:


> For some reason i thought it was Squall Leonhart lol. Maybe i do need an eye check.


I can sort of see that, I don't think Squall had a habit of munching eyeballs though.


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

I find it to be a true statement.


----------



## ray927 (Aug 10, 2014)

My current picture is of Kurt Cobain.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Rorschach test. If you look close enough you can see an airplane.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My avatar is open to interpretation.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> My avatar is open to interpretation.


Dave has chronic farting issues.


----------



## Devens (Mar 22, 2015)

Long time ago someone got angry cause I didn't have my picture in the avatar. I added stickman guy. He said I was being antisocial. I made stickman guy wave hello.


----------



## Kiwi Chick (Mar 22, 2015)

Just me looking .... sad or something not sure why I picked it


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

The same as above. Just me looking. Expressing myself. My soul. My dignity. My dreams. My motivations. My bloodtype. My body. My eligible status.'


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I got artsy one day to try and distract myself from anxiety. It's a representation of how my SA makes me feel. Trapped in a hard cold corner/cell/whatever and being kept there by some dark force with fire and crap. I had a pic of myself before but idk just wasn't comfortable with it.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

It's a goth couple, and I chose it because I love the way it looks.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not trying to offend you at all. But you look stoned/drunk as heck lol. Nothing wrong with that of course. It's just funny.


I changed it. Do you think this one looks better?


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

It was taken during a bloody fight and I picked it because I look bloody handsome in it.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Well to your left, we have a hamster hoarding a piece of uncooked spaghetti. His attempts are notable, if sad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SD92 said:


> I changed it. Do you think this one looks better?


You look healthy with that one. I liked the other one though


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

SD92 said:


> It's a picture of me.


Does anyone ever tell you, you like Eminem lol. How is your rap game


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> You look healthy with that one.


Thanks 



Cmasch said:


> Does anyone ever tell you, you like Eminem lol. How is your rap game


No, no-one's ever said I look like him. Never tried rapping before but I don't think I'd be good at it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

A picture of a totally awesome guy.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)

i just like eyes, i believe they are a window to the soul..


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

It's my face.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

As a kid I played a lot of Jazz Jackrabbit 2, it's a picture from the intro to the game.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1) before the lion. the bright colors made my avatar stand out so much, the I could scroll down a thread so quickly that I could get to my post easier than reading through the rest ! LOL. 

2) i added the lion because it is my star sign. maybe I will remove it and go back it the original avatar.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a slothbat. Self-explanatory.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Me standing on a rock, because I'm me and I stand on rocks sometimes.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ender said:


> Me standing on a rock, because I'm me and I stand on rocks sometimes.


cool


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a cat licking your screen! I just picked it for general coolness. And it's a GIF which makes it even better. I don't know what else to say about it, it's just cool.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

It's a picture of Julia Volkova of t.A.T.u.

I'm a fan of their music and I always found Julia to be quite beautiful. Sadly, my avatar is what she used to look like. Since then she's gotten awful plastic surgery and ruined her beauty.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It's me in Bali a few years ago - I like it because I look happy and I have a tan.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

ET's crack deranged cousin

I chose it because it's nice


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> Blobfish
> 
> Why?
> 
> I thought it would be a good representative for SAS.


LOL. I read some article the other day that said the Blobfish is officially considered the world's ugliest animal. Can't argue with that. lmao


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a picture of myself.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have always been a lonely person who loves to be out in nature in contemplation and meditation, especially in forests and near water.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


> ET's crack deranged cousin
> 
> I chose it because it's nice


That **** is not nice, It gives me the hibbie jibbies.. :afr


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Actress Sherrilyn Fenn, as the character she played in Twin Peaks: Audrey Horne.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Driving through bat country with Dr. Gonzo.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kamikaze said:


> It's a picture of Julia Volkova of t.A.T.u.
> 
> I'm a fan of their music and I always found Julia to be quite beautiful. Sadly, my avatar is what she used to look like. Since then she's gotten awful plastic surgery and ruined her beauty.


Yeah I always thought she's beautiful too, had no idea she had plastic surgery. Googling her pics now, I feel sad.. :| . I thought Lena is beautiful too, and at least she still looks pretty now.


----------



## Ziva (Jan 9, 2015)

It's Bubbaleone from Slugterra.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Spookyish scenery. Idk, I just liked it. It's nice to look at. Kinda calming in a way?


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I always thought she's beautiful too, had no idea she had plastic surgery. Googling her pics now, I feel sad.. :| . I thought Lena is beautiful too, and at least she still looks pretty now.


I know. I was so sad too when I found out she got surgery. I will never understand how someone who's perfect-looking sees the need for cosmetic surgery? Just makes no sense to me... seems like it's become a trend among celebrities though.

And yeah, Lena is still looking gorgeous these days. <3


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> That **** is not nice, It gives me the hibbie jibbies.. :afr


Don't be a hater


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is literally the best picture I've taken of myself and I still look terrible. Why am I even putting a picture of myself on the internet for people to see if I hate my appearance so much? I don't have an answer for that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Conviction07 said:


> This is literally the best picture I've taken of myself and I still look terrible. Why am I even putting a picture of myself on the internet for people to see if I hate my appearance so much? I don't have an answer for that.


You don't look terrible. And how awesome is Larry David?!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Andromeda Shun from the anime Saint Seiya. He's cute with green hairrr~ ...might change it sooner or later, but meh. I like it for now anyway.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I love parappa the rapper (all things cute actually) 

Plus I feel he is who I am on the inside (minus the anxiety) 

so he reflects me , in a sense ^^


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> I love parappa the rapper (all things cute actually)
> 
> Plus I feel he is who I am on the inside (minus the anxiety)
> 
> so he reflects me , in a sense ^^


Did you actually beat that game? I couldn't get past the first level XD


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

HenDoggy said:


> Did you actually beat that game? I couldn't get past the first level XD


Lol.. I actually never really played...

I found out abt parappa years after the first game came out.. Liked it nd just watched lots of youtube videos


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

It's Linux's mascot. Yeah, I am a computer geek. I have hundreds of variants of this tux and the reason I choose this one is because it looked silly.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> You don't look terrible. And how awesome is Larry David?!


He's my hero.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Slipknot lead singer Corey Taylor in South Park form.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

It's romantic, something that I'm missing in life.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I used to paint quite seriously a year or two ago, and I had a thing for van Gogh's gestural brushstrokes and I particularly like how he handled the paint in my avatar. I also like pictures of shoes, I don't know why LOL.


----------



## FujiApple (Dec 26, 2014)

A very, very androgynous picture of me back when I realllly liked my haircut

Now I have a weird side-cowlick thing going on


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I love Lana Del Rey and I like to smoke occasionally :cig


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

selfie on my way to work


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nice my butt hole lol


It looks better than your butt hole


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Guess who else likes Lana Del Rey...


James Franco.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Everything on my profile is LDR :mushy


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I only had a few pictures of them in my albums, they're still there just I have them hidden from non friendies ;D and even then I think people forget that some people have more than the two albums that show. 1D is there though


----------



## adaloop (Mar 26, 2015)

it's a pair of hooters.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

it's from a video game i've never played, i just really like the look of it


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

My Waifu.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Tina Belcher and her forced "everything is going to be fine" face.

Because Tina gets me.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

best Bolton moment ever.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Gives an air of mistery. It's truly inspiring and makes you think of the intriguing person sitting behind it. That or... I might have googled "avatars" or something and it was the least terrible around.


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

it dog


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, *obviously* it's a metaphor for climate change and global warming.

But I doubt I have to explain that to anyone. It's like telling people grass is green or the sky is blue.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It was a picture I took near me a few weeks ago on a nice summer evening. It shows an essence of summer; the blue sky, full green tree's and long grass.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cool mexican


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Just one of the hottest guys in the universe that i secretely want to marry but that im also secretely hoping is gay with his bff. The struggle.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Peace.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Its me


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Basically just a selfie I took a few weeks ago while on the road.


----------



## Ekans (Jun 1, 2014)

Um.. totally random


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wanted something cool, so I googled a sward.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm a breadhead/trailer trash mom that doesn't love my kids.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

hbk4894 said:


> explain what it is , and why did you pick it?


its a picture of me when I was 5 or 6, I picked it because I felt like it.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

You don't see a polar bear belly dancing everyday.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ah, little lad, you're staring at my fingers. Would you like me to tell you the little story of right-hand/left-hand? The story of good and evil? H-A-T-E! It was with this left hand that old brother Cain struck the blow that laid his brother low. L-O-V-E! You see these fingers, dear hearts? These fingers has veins that run straight to the soul of man. The right hand, friends, the hand of love. Now watch, and I'll show you the story of life. Those fingers, dear hearts, is always a-warring and a-tugging, one agin t'other. Now watch 'em! Old brother left hand, left hand he's a fighting, and it looks like love's a goner. But wait a minute! Hot dog, love's a winning! Yessirree! It's love that's won, and old left hand hate is down for the count!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Doom guy flipping off an imp.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Android logo as skull and crossbones


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A monkey that likes to throw poo . 
Who's favourite colour is mission brown 
His luck number is 69 
And he enjoys long swings in the trees during sunset .
He also likes to shove bananas up His butt and then feed them to little monkeys who are mean to him . 
One day he wishes to become part of a testing program for woman's cosmetics and eventually be part of the bush meat trade .


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I like shiba inus.... and they're even cuter in glasses.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

The Crimson King. The main antagonist from several of Stephen King's books. Most notably the Dark Tower series and probably my most favorite King book, Insomnia.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

It's my feminist hero -- Anita Sarkeesian. She's a modern day Susan B. Anthony.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

my car's butt


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Me and my pup on my favorite beach.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

$120


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Part of a metal album cover


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sylvester McCoy as the 7th Doctor from Doctor Who. also really like the silhouette and question mark much more than my face filling the space.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i'm only keeping it cos @gopherinferno doesnt like it 0 : )


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

A shot I captured at the beach a few months ago. I couldn't decide on anything else.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Its a strange naked guy crouching on a roof. It has peculiar sexual undertones and makes you think 'what is he up to?'. 

I also like the idea people will think its me.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

you want me to explain _that_....natural beauty


----------



## WonderVixen (Aug 2, 2015)

The Joker. Hiding utter sadness and despair on the inside by having a scarred and forced smile on the outside.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

It's a candy skull . I like those, but I'm not open about that in my walking life. I don't think any of my friends know. And it fits my username.


----------



## Fredderika (Mar 27, 2014)

It was a doodle I did on ms Paint. And it seemed suitable when I wanted an avatar. I feel it expresses my inner weirdness.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's a selfie of me when I had a run in with some bad people. they left me beaten in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## PhiloS0phia (Aug 5, 2015)

It's Daria Morgendorffer, my most fav fictional character and I picked her because I was told I look like her and she's actually my role model !


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

A dog and a goat exchange conversation on a rock


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> i'm only keeping it cos @gopherinferno doesnt like it 0 : )


y u torture me


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Katsu the chinchilla. There is nothing cuter. Everyone needs a Katsu.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> y u torture me


there i'm a white guy now. is that acceptable?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> there i'm a white guy now. is that acceptable?


wow that's worse but at least now you can walk on the street while wearing a hoodie


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's a selfie. I'm the tree on the right.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

typemismatch said:


> are you roger from mad men now?





gopherinferno said:


> wow that's worse but at least now you can walk on the street while wearing a hoodie


i know that what you meant to say is -

WOW THAT AVATAR LOOKS GREAT ON YOU SURLY WURLY

YES, IT SURELY SUITS YOU, GREAT JOB! LOOKS SO FRESH

..thanks you guys


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> i know that what you meant to say is -
> 
> WOW THAT AVATAR LOOKS GREAT ON YOU SURLY WURLY
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Picture of me in Switzerland a few weeks ago


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


>


your just mean. i wanted to cry already tonight but now i'm gonna blow up a hospital. a girls hospital.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> your just mean. i wanted to cry already tonight but now i'm gonna blow up a hospital. a girls hospital.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I wanted something that could go hand in hand with my username. It kind of looks like the top of a cartoony gothicy like cupcake, while also just being a face with fangs...


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


>


i'm gonna punch u overies so hard


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> i'm gonna punch u overies so hard


yea i'd love to see u f***n try


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

typemismatch said:


> I had been afternoon drinking. A chap I met at the bar said his girlfriend owned a tanning salon just round the corner and we could get in half price. We went round via the off licence. The salon was shut so we had to break in. I lay down on my tanning bed and set it to light orange. I drank some more vodka then fell asleep. 8 hours later I woke. It was then that I remembered the one thing I had to do that day, which was to get a passport picture.












You must have a better costume than that. Unless... :surprise:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

It's an original from the artist Chris Uminga. I liked it. His head/mind is expanding, his stare looked anxious, and his heart is vulnerably outside himself with blunt symbolism. ...but also, I overthink. So maybe I'm wrong. Or maybe overthinking ironically fits the pic.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> yea i'd love to see u f***n try


this has been great but amma stop now or bad baby for sure will be picking out baby clothes for us n shizz


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> this has been great but amma stop now or bad baby for sure will be picking out baby clothes for us n shizz


wow she's gonna lose her mind when she starts seeing more of me and @idoughnutknow 's shenanigans


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> wow she's gonna lose her mind when she starts seeing more of me and @*idoughnutknow* 's shenanigans


u been s***postin with another bloke huh? :,|

i'm dumping you and going back to ten years


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> u been s***postin with another bloke huh? :,|
> 
> i'm dumping you and going back to ten years


been there done that


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gofir...that one post alone is guaranteed to bring you at least another thousand years worth of posts like this one

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1081354290-post3011.html

if you keep this up im gonna remove myself from this entire timeline and go hang out in the universe where me and you don't meet until we are in an old folks home


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

so anyway my avatar is louise from bob's burgers and she is my hero


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

typemismatch said:


> I had been afternoon drinking. A chap I met at the bar said his girlfriend owned a tanning salon just round the corner and we could get in half price. We went round via the off licence. The salon was shut so we had to break in. I lay down on my tanning bed and set it to light orange. I drank some more vodka then fell asleep. 8 hours later I woke. It was then that I remembered the one thing I had to do that day, which was to get a passport picture.


Oh goodness! Aren't you the funniest of them all?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

A photo of me in Bali 3 years ago - I was slightly manic and also a bit drunk at the time, but very happy, obviously.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

It's FDR gettin' his drank on.

Why did I pick it? Because it was obviously too awesome to pass up.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Well for starters, my username is German for "moon crab". I was born in July and my zodiac sign is the Cancer (crab). So my avatar is of the Cancer holding the Moon (the Cancer is ruled by the Moon). I like it because it makes me think the Cancer "found" the Moon, making it happy. So, in turn, I hope I can eventually find my "moon" or happiness and love


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

MondKrabbe said:


> Well for starters, my username is German for "moon crab". I was born in July and my zodiac sign is the Cancer (crab). So my avatar is of the Cancer holding the Moon (the Cancer is ruled by the Moon). I like it because it makes me think the Cancer "found" the Moon, making it happy. So, in turn, I hope I can eventually find my "moon" or happiness and love


That's cute. Any reason why it's in German?


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Cashel said:


> That's cute. Any reason why it's in German?


Nothing too special. I like the language, I took it in high school and it was a fun class. I'm not too good at speaking it, and I haven't studied it as much as I should have this summer, but I can still understand it decently.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

MondKrabbe said:


> Nothing too special. I like the language, I took it in high school and it was a fun class. I'm not too good at speaking it, and I haven't studied it as much as I should have this summer, but I can still understand it decently.


Oh cool, that's pretty much the situation with me and French.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I came up with the name years ago, and only recently realized that one of my favorite game characters was also called 'Chief'. So I shoved MC's (way better Halo 3 style) helmet on a tuxedo.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Stuart Holden


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

BBC Merlin, I've always loved Arthur


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

It's me, and I chose it because my milkshake brings all boys to the yard, and they're like, "It's better than yours!" Damn right; it's better than yours! #NoHomo (lol)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I copied the picture from a long-inactive member on another SA forum, it was their profile picture not avatar. No idea where they got it from.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

dead accord


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

It's a mangatar of myself.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Some picture of Klayton from Celldweller that was on his website back in 2000-2001, I saved it from an archive.


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

CWe said:


> It's a dog and i picked it because it had eye brows












Made a picture of me in a shirt i bought years ago and didnt wear at all. I guess i felt.. super man


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

Joining this forum after many years of untreated SAS, i thought the first step would be to post a picture of myself


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Jolly Roger. Obviously what you would expect to see on a pirate flag.

I don't care about pirates, I just like the design of it, the way it looks.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

muh husbando


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Aperture Science.
We do what we must, because we can.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I thought, "I wonder what a fat squirrel would look like", so I looked it up, and then made it my avatar.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's my kid. He makes me happy. I post better things when I'm happier.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Rei Ayanami from the anime "Neon Genesis Evangelion." She is a loner type but I won't go into details about her purpose due to spoilers ^_^ watch the anime it's great!


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Changed it now, drawing of one of the main characters from one of my fav manga


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

My avatar is a small section cropped out from an album cover of a metal band I enjoy.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Its me!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

peace_love said:


> Its me!


Looking good!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I thought, "I wonder what a fat squirrel would look like", so I looked it up, and then made it my avatar.


Dude, I just realized now that squirrel in your avatar is fat. lol


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> It's my kid. He makes me happy. I post better things when I'm happier.


I think I developed a crush for your dog now.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Orbiter said:


> Looking good!


Thanks dear


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

It's Mr. Despair himself, because I really like him and actually agree with most (if not all) of his thinking. It's also a picture this one person on Tumblr drew for me, so it's really special to me :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

From the 1990s Weather Channel's Local Forecast....


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

just be free...... think about it.. most motivating thing u can do in a sheltered life.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

A parking lot picture I took from the top of a multi-story parking garage when I was 16


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

just me! no deeper meaning behind it lol


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I have an affinity with depression-era Mickey Mouse. I guess making light out of something very drab.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Stuart Holden.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Well.... I don't know how it happened, but my pet name ended up being cat, and my ex-bf's was mouse. I was the cat because I'm very lazy and I only want to lie down on my mattress, while my ex was very active and slept with his teeth jotting out (I saw that multiple times and I used to think it was kinda cute.) I haven't let go of that part of our relationship, I still miss him calling me cat. I guess that's what makes a relationship unique and special. Now I call myself a stray cat because I haven't found a new owner... even though a new "owner" wouldn't know about these silly things...


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I often feel like a blue naked fairy who has to curl up because she is too exposed, too vulnerable.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's my (user)namesake, the Egyptian god Thoth (Tehuti), carrying a staff topped with an eight. Eight is Thoth's sacred number (thus "Lord of the Eight") and a long time ago I read an obviously made-up story about him carrying a staff topped with the twin crystals of love and wisdom or some such. (I know, the Egyptians didn't write the eight like that, but meh.)

It's one of the few character drawings I've done that I actually rather like. :blush Usually I can't draw my characters worth crap.

It's been cropped from a larger drawing...


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

From "The Lord of The Rings"! Because I'm a huge fan from an amazing story and mythology!


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

* of... Sorry for the mistake, english is not my native language.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I often feel like a blue naked fairy who has to curl up because she is too exposed, too vulnerable.


Dont you see that you are also shining?


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> Dont you see that you are also shining?


You know, I missed that.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

It's Sif, the GREAT grey wolf from the game Dark souls 

[spoiler=Sif]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a picture of Mumia Abu Jamal on death row. I added art effects to it. Symbolically I'm growing my hair in dreadlocks again and & feel chained/immobilized by my anxiety & depression with no way out but the final way out


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Fan art (not by me) of Yuuka Kazami from Touhou Project.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone's fan art of Therru from Tales from Earthsea. I just like her is all. I like the movie.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

It's my kitty Kat...Leo.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

It looks like me.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

mine is from top gun the movie i like that


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

girl


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeb, Bob and Bill at work.
Not much to add. It usually goes well until something explodes.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine's sort of a smart*** attempt at suggesting I live on a beautiful deserted island, drinking beer with my toes dug into the sand, and catching rays all day. Nothing could be further from the truth lol. It's my twisted way of reminding myself that I need to work on myself, because nothing comes easy.


It's also a reminder to myself of the vacation I'm taking next June. It gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## KWIP (Dec 1, 2015)

One of my favorite video games!


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I always feel so naked, you know, like people can see right through me. So I curl up around myself, to hide the tenderness that is my soul, the sadness that is my broken life.
The sparkling wings are my dream of beauty and freedom.


Also, it's a faerie. Faeries need no explanation.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Jolly Roger again (what I originally had) but with a bit of a twist, to give him more of a personality. Otherwise, he looks dead because he's a skull. Now he looks evil as ****ing hell.

And no, I don't care about pirates or pirate flags, I just like the way it looks. The design.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I always feel so naked, you know, like people can see right through me. So I curl up around myself, to hide the tenderness that is my soul, the sadness that is my broken life.
> The sparkling wings are my dream of beauty and freedom.
> 
> Also, it's a faerie. Faeries need no explanation.


And, you're a beautiful person, inside and out. And fairies are beautiful, and, yeah...they need no explanation. :yes


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Jolly Roger again (what I originally had) but with a bit of a twist, to give him more of a personality. Otherwise, he looks dead because he's a skull. Now he looks evil as ****ing hell.
> 
> And no, I don't care about pirates or pirate flags, I just like the way it looks. The design.


I'm sorry!
I didn't mean the things I said about your tree!
It was a beautiful tree ;_;


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

JoooooJooo.....nuf said






I love Joseph Joestar, he is cocky, confident and fearless but he is still a good and honorable man.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Telliblah said:


> I'm sorry!
> I didn't mean the things I said about your tree!
> It was a beautiful tree ;_;


haha..don't worry about it...totally unrelated coincidence. That thread was made just for fun 
And I didn't mean anything bad about your avatar either, but what is that anyway? What cartoon is that from? I swear to god I've seen this character before but not quite sure who that is...


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> haha..don't worry about it...totally unrelated coincidence. That thread was made just for fun
> And I didn't mean anything bad about your avatar either, but what is that anyway? What cartoon is that from? I swear to god I've seen this character before but not quite sure who that is...


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Favourite footballer


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

They makin' all kinds of gains. All kindssss.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Its from Terminator 2 which is my favorite movie and I love trucks. I'll get me one of these bad boys one day. They run pretty cheap.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a pic I found on the interwebs


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

It's a scene from the new National Treasure movie which comes out this year. Nicolas Cage cuts out the face of the Mona Lisa and uses the painting as a disguise in order to catch some bad guys at the Louvre.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Norton I, Emperor of the United States and Protector of Mexico.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

It's a skull. Skulls are kind of my avatar thing on this site.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm the coolest guinea pig in the room.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ougi Oshino from owarimonogatori (the monogatori series) favortie character ever since she was introduced in the series and reminds me of me a bit since I like wearing clothes with sleeves longer then my arms and I'm a bit dark at times as well.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Tyler the creator riding a little bike. I picked it because it looked lame, which accurately represents my personality.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Freedom and all that good American stuff that makes you feel warm and fuzzy in the inside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I like teddy bears and thought it was cute.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I realize it hasn't changed in quite a while, but it used to quite a bit. This particular one is cute and bored. "yawn"


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm usually confused or dizzy most of the time.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

It's how cool I wished I looked.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

My avatar is a picture of a cool little grasshopper i found while hiking and i liked how the picture came out, soooo...voila! xD


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Me when I was manic as hell in Bali a few years ago.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet (Dec 26, 2015)

Aela the Huntress and it's an amazing cosplay.

I have serious issues when it comes to keeping a profile picture.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I honestly have no idea.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I am bread.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Best girl.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

RandomGentleman said:


> Best girl.


Holo is nice wolf goddess. Would rub those ears.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Why, the three gentleman in my avatar are Jebediah, Bill and Bob Kerman. Three Kerbonauts who are trying to reach into space, for the progress of Kerbal kind.


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

It's Link from The Legend of Zelda game series by Nintendo.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've changed avatars a lot here, I like this one. It seems to fit fairly well, I could not find one with a guy that looked as cool though, as soon as I do I will change it again ;p

Edit, changed it. Imma hiking, and there ain't nothing you can do about it!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Just something simple I drew.


----------

